# mounts not $500 in muskegon



## legard29 (Nov 7, 2005)

have two deer heads to mount, and would like a good job, but also dont want to pay 500 for each. So if anyone could tell me of some places to try in muskegon or area that would be great.:help:


----------



## GIBBY74 (Feb 9, 2004)

I know someone that does a very nice job, just north of tractor supply in North Muskegon. Not sure the charge i'd let you deal with that, P.M. me if interested.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

First off, you get what you pay for, but I guess there are some guys out there that do a decent job for a fraction of the going rate.I just never understood why someone would pay good money for a bow and arrows, or a gun and ammo, camo, boots, treestands, gas, ect...Then shoot a really nice deer and want a cheap mount of their hard earned trophy. Just my .02

Mike


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

L4T hit the nail on the head. No one wants to pay more than they have to for a quality mount, but be VERY careful about "cheap" taxidermy. My advice is that you LOOK at deer mounts from various shops. You want the best job you can get...right? Some taxidermists can do you a fine quality mount....and some can not. Their prices will reflect that.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

My advise would be to give Randy Mitchell at Central Michiagn Taxidermy a call. You _will not_ get a deal for multiple mounts, and Randy will not haggle price.
Reason being, he's the best I've ever seen and takes no shortcuts on any piece he has done.

I've seen alot of mounts in my day, but nothing compares to his work. The detail in his mounts is without equal, right down to the dimples on the eye lids.

I have 4 head mounts that he's done for me and he's working on a full strut Turkey as we speak. Turn around time is excellent. 25 years in the business.
He's fixed/restored almost as many mounts as he's done. People try saving a buck on these things and they don't last..........then they call Randy.
All work is guarnteed too.
Price for a deer head mount last I heard was about 385.00 and worth every penny.

His number is 1-989-828-6006
Tell'em Tom sent ya.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

my buddy got these two done by Josh Burkholder of Burkholder Taxidermy in Defiance Ohio,419.782.9538
it was around $500 for both mounts and $50 extra for the pedestal,which is a polished piece of oak with a piece of deadwood with the rods going thru it to support the mounts,the heads are moveable to face any direction on the rods and have the option of being removed and hung on the wall,the top deer was still partially in velvet.the guy does some nice work


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

500 dollars seems awful high. Going rate around these parts is around 350 dollars for a shoulder mount.


----------



## GIBBY74 (Feb 9, 2004)

2PawsRiver said:


> 500 dollars seems awful high. Going rate around these parts is around 350 dollars for a shoulder mount.


I believe the $500 was for both.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> I believe the $500 was for both.


I thought it would have to be for both because it was so high, read his post a couple times



> also dont want to pay 500 for each


500 dollars for two would be a really good deal, while I agee 500 dollars each is pretty high.


----------



## GIBBY74 (Feb 9, 2004)

2PawsRiver said:


> I thought it would have to be for both because it was so high, read his post a couple times
> 
> 
> 
> 500 dollars for two would be a really good deal, while I agee 500 dollars each is pretty high.


Ah you posted under the picture of the mules, i thought you misunderstood his statement:lol:


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

He does the deer for $250 each on a shoulder,450 for a half and 700 for a life size,bear are about the same
elk are 550 for a shoulder and 900 for a life size
fish are $5-6 an inch with reproductions going for $9.50 an inch


----------



## legard29 (Nov 7, 2005)

the 500 is not for both, I have 2 heads tht a local guy has done, and one is good and one not so good. the last time I heard he was up to 450 for a plain jane shoulder. Also I am not tring to go cheap, if you bye a car, you still shop around and yes do some test drives. thanks for all the info, good luck in the woods and on the water.


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

the 500 is not for both, I have 2 heads tht a local guy has done, and one is good and one not so good. the last time I heard he was up to 450 for a plain jane shoulder. Also I am not tring to go cheap, if you bye a car, you still shop around and yes do some test drives. thanks for all the info, good luck in the woods and on the water.



sounds like you are going cheap, 350/each is cheap, if you are going to buy a car would you pay 5000 for one that leaks oil and doesn't start, or would you pay 8000 for one that runs and drives good. Keep "test driving" and you will end up with a chevette...I had a few guys here get mounts done for 250 and I wouldn't have paid the guy who did them with 20 bucks of your money. Good luck with finding a taxidermist, but remember thats going to be on your wall. Spend a little more and you will NOT regret it.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Legard--did you find a taxidermist? PM me for a name in your area if you didnt.

granted you get what you pay for,but then again you can get better prices on very nice work with the guy who isnt trying to cover his overhead by having a studio with all the extra bills. Not trying to step on anyones toes but I had my own business for 13 years, I moved out of a store front/studio into my pole barn and made a studio, I was able to cut my overhead, AND give my customer very good work at reasonable prices. I used the best practices and supplies, didnt have to cut corners and have won my fair share of ribbons at State and National competitions. All the same -- I do believe in keeping competitive and not dipping prices too low. There is a happy medium.


----------



## steelers fan (Dec 5, 2004)

I have a friend who does good work for around $400, he is in the Newago area.PM me if intrested.


----------

